# Pinarello FP10



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Did anyone notice mention of a new FP10 on this pinarello video? Anyone heard anymore info on it? Perhaps FP10 for 2010?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFBnRgEkj1U&feature=channel


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Interesting... well, it would be a natural replacement for the Prince and a natural way of harmonizing the product line. Paris became the FP5, Prince could well become the FP10?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

That is really interesting. I couldnt see Pinarello ditching the Prince name for the FP10 because the Prince name is so strong but then again who knows.


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Prince is registered with pinarello. wouldnt be a smart move marketing wise to replace the prince name with fp10 but who knows what could happen.

perhaps for 2010 there will be a new prince or paris and current prince will be renamed fp10.


----------



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

Or the FP10 will be a FP3 or FP7 from the same production mold but with higher modulus carbon fiber?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Paris became the FP5,


Actually wasn't the FP5 the replacement for the 4:13? I think the FP6 used the same molds as the Paris, just cheaper carbon...?


----------

